
Nasa Goes Quiet over Galveston for Flight Series - rbanffy
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-goes-quiet-over-galveston-for-flight-series/
======
sswaner
I miss the sonic booms that were a regular occurrence in my childhood in the
1970's. I lived in northern Utah, almost due north of Hill AFB. They used to
fly F4 Phantom II jets and would go supersonic to the west of us as they arced
towards their test range on the west side of the Great Salt Lake.

Rumors at the time were that the many dairy cows in the area produced less
milk on days the Air Force flew. But I still loved the sound and the feeling
of the boom shaking the house.

~~~
mrchucklepants
My grandparents lived in the same location. I used to love hearing the F-16s
sit at the end of the runway at full throttle and then release the brakes.
That would also shake the whole house. As a kid it was amazing to experience.

~~~
js2
A top-fuel dragster launch is also a remarkable demonstration of power to
experience in person.

~~~
cmroanirgo
I was in a small crowd standing around top fueller being tuned for the next
race. The apprentice sat in the cockpit but he accidentally nudged the
accelerator for a fraction of a sec. The whole crowd was pushed back as a
wave. It was stunningly loud. I spoke with the engineer later: idle to 8000
and back in less than a sec.

------
kuhhk
The article does not make it clear what's special about the special dive
maneuver? It makes it sound like secret magic. Does anyone know?

------
oh_sigh
Nit: title should be NASA, not Nasa. The BBC spells NASA as Nasa but NASA
spells NASA as NASA.

~~~
pron
I think it's spelled NaaS now.

~~~
mring33621
Nothing As A Service?

------
slr555
My father worked for Aerojet General in the early 60's. I have clear memories
as a child of hearing thunderous booms while the northern California sky was a
cloudless deep blue. I remember the sound as loud but by no means intolerable.
I do not know how far the flights were occurring from where our house was in
Sacramento.

------
bb101
Awesome. I look forward to beginning my future supersonic intercontinental
flights with a dive from 50,000ft. Will certainly make travelling interesting
again.

